

Boston area entrepreneurs blogging about failure - cwan
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2009/08/blogging_about_failure.html

======
sebg
Companies mentioned (four of them) : TipJoy, Lookery, Convoq, Actuality
Systems.

